# [Gelöst]Was bedeutet "Aufräumen"?

## Hanisch

Hallo,

Was bedeutet folgende Ausgabe:

```
$ sudo eix-test-obsolete.

Passwort: 

Alle Einträge in /etc/portage/package.keywords passen.

Alle Einträge in /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords passen.

Alle Einträge in /etc/portage/package.mask passen.

Alle Einträge in /etc/portage/package.unmask passen.

Unpassende oder leere Einträge in /etc/portage/package.use:

media-sound/phonon  gstreamer

--

Einträge in /etc/portage/package.env passen und sind nicht leer.

Einträge in /etc/portage/package.license passen und sind nicht leer.

Einträge in /etc/portage/package.cflags passen und sind nicht leer.

Die Namen aller installierten Pakete sind in der Datenbank.

Keine   Redundanz   in    /etc/portage/package.{,accept_}keywords

Nichts Uninstalliertes in /etc/portage/package.{,accept_}keywords

Keine   Redundanz   in    /etc/portage/package.mask

Nichts Uninstalliertes in /etc/portage/package.mask

Keine   Redundanz   in    /etc/portage/package.unmask

Nichts Uninstalliertes in /etc/portage/package.unmask

Übergehe Check:  Redundanz   in    /etc/portage/package.use

Übergehe Check: Uninstalliertes in /etc/portage/package.use

Übergehe Check:  Redundanz   in    /etc/portage/package.env

Übergehe Check: Uninstalliertes in /etc/portage/package.env

Keine   Redundanz   in    /etc/portage/package.license

Nichts Uninstalliertes in /etc/portage/package.license

Übergehe Check:  Redundanz   in    /etc/portage/package.cflags

Übergehe Check: Uninstalliertes in /etc/portage/package.cflags

Folgende installierte Pakete sind nicht in der Datenbank:

[D] app-admin/sudo (1.8.6_p3@24.01.2013 -> 1.8.5_p2): Allows users or groups to run commands as other users

[D] app-text/poppler (0.20.5@25.01.2013 -> 0.20.4^t): PDF rendering library based on the xpdf-3.0 code base

[D] dev-java/java-config (2.1.12-r1(2)@30.01.2013 -> 2.1.11-r3(2)^t): Java environment configuration tool

[D] dev-libs/libattica (0.4.1@30.01.2013 -> 0.4.0): A library providing access to Open Collaboration Services

[D] dev-libs/nspr (4.9.4@24.01.2013 -> 4.9.2): Netscape Portable Runtime

[D] dev-libs/nss (3.14.1@26.01.2013 -> 3.14): Mozilla's Network Security Services library that implements PKI support

[D] kde-base/ark (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)^t): KDE Archiving tool

[D] kde-base/attica (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): Open Collaboration Services provider management

[D] kde-base/dolphin (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)^t): A KDE filemanager focusing on usability

[D] kde-base/drkonqi (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE crash handler, gives the user feedback if a program crashed

[D] kde-base/filelight (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): Filelight creates an interactive map of concentric, segmented rings that help visualise disk usage.

[D] kde-base/freespacenotifier (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): A module that monitors free disk space on the home dir

[D] kde-base/gwenview (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)^t): KDE image viewer

[D] kde-base/juk (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): Jukebox and music manager for KDE.

[D] kde-base/kactivities (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE Activity Manager

[D] kde-base/katepart (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)^t): KDE Editor KPart

[D] kde-base/kcalc (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)^t): KDE calculator

[D] kde-base/kcharselect (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE character selection utility

[D] kde-base/kcheckpass (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): A simple password checker, used by any software in need of user authentication.

[D] kde-base/kcminit (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KCMInit - runs startups initialization for Control Modules.

[D] kde-base/kcmshell (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KCMShell is a utility to host KDE control modules independently of SystemSettings.

[D] kde-base/kcontrol (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): The KDE Control Center

[D] kde-base/kcron (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE Task Scheduler

[D] kde-base/kde-base-artwork (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE base artwork

[D] kde-base/kde-env (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): Environment setting required for all KDE4 apps to run.

[D] kde-base/kde-l10n (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE internationalization package

[D] kde-base/kde-wallpapers (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE wallpapers

[D] kde-base/kdeadmin-meta (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE administration tools - merge this to pull in all kdeadmin-derived packages

[D] kde-base/kdebase-cursors (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): oxygen cursors from kdebase

[D] kde-base/kdebase-data (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): Icons, localization data and various .desktop files from kdebase.

[D] kde-base/kdebase-desktoptheme (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): Oxygen KDE4 desktop theme.

[D] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)^t): kioslave: the kde VFS framework - kioslave plugins present a filesystem-like view of arbitrary data

[D] kde-base/kdebase-menu (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE Menu query tool.

[D] kde-base/kdebase-menu-icons (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE menu icons

[D] kde-base/kdebase-meta (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): Merge this to pull in all kdebase-derived packages

[D] kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): Merge this to pull in all kdebase-runtime-derived packages

[D] kde-base/kdebase-startkde (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): Startkde script, which starts a complete KDE session, and associated scripts

[D] kde-base/kdebugdialog (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE: A dialog box for setting preferences for debug output

[D] kde-base/kdelibs (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)^t): KDE libraries needed by all KDE programs.

[D] kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): kcontrol filesharing config module for NFS, SMB etc

[D] kde-base/kdepasswd (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE GUI for passwd

[D] kde-base/kdepimlibs (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)^t): Common library for KDE PIM apps.

[D] kde-base/kdeplasma-addons (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): Extra Plasma applets and engines

[D] kde-base/kdesu (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE: gui for su(1)

[D] kde-base/kdeutils-meta (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): kdeutils - merge this to pull in all kdeutils-derived packages

[D] kde-base/kdf (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE free disk space utility

[D] kde-base/kdialog (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDialog can be used to show nice dialog boxes from shell scripts

[D] kde-base/kdm (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE login manager, similar to xdm and gdm

[D] kde-base/kdnssd (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): A DNSSD (DNS Service Discovery - part of Rendezvous) ioslave and kded module

[D] kde-base/kdontchangethehostname (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): Tool to inform KDE about a change in hostname

[D] kde-base/keditbookmarks (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE's bookmarks editor

[D] kde-base/keditfiletype (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)^t): KDE mime/file type assocciation editor

[D] kde-base/kephal (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): Allows handling of multihead systems via the XRandR extension

[D] kde-base/kfile (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): A commandline frontend to KFileMetaInfo

[D] kde-base/kfind (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE file finder utility

[D] kde-base/kfmclient (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE tool for opening URLs from the command line

[D] kde-base/kglobalaccel (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE's Global Shortcut Daemon

[D] kde-base/kgpg (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE gpg keyring manager

[D] kde-base/khelpcenter (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): The KDE Help Center

[D] kde-base/khotkeys (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE: hotkey daemon

[D] kde-base/kiconfinder (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): Finds an icon based on its name

[D] kde-base/kinfocenter (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): The KDE Info Center

[D] kde-base/kioclient (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): Command-line tool for network-transparent operations

[D] kde-base/klipper (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): Applet for KDE and X clipboard management

[D] kde-base/kmenuedit (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE menu editor

[D] kde-base/kmimetypefinder (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE application to report the mimetype for a given file

[D] kde-base/kmix (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE mixer gui

[D] kde-base/knetattach (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE network wizard

[D] kde-base/knewstuff (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE4 software to download and upload 'new stuff'

[D] kde-base/knotify (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): The KDE notification daemon.

[D] kde-base/konq-plugins (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): Various plugins for konqueror

[D] kde-base/konqueror (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3-r1(4)^t): KDE: Web browser, file manager, ...

[D] kde-base/konsole (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): X terminal for use with KDE

[D] kde-base/kpasswdserver (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)^t): KDED Password Module

[D] kde-base/kquitapp (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): A CLI application quitter

[D] kde-base/kreadconfig (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE: A command-line tool to read KConfig entries

[D] kde-base/krosspython (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): Kross scripting framework: Python interpreter

[D] kde-base/krunner (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE Command Runner

[D] kde-base/kscreensaver (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE screensaver framework

[D] kde-base/ksmserver (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): The reliable KDE session manager that talks the standard X11R6

[D] kde-base/ksnapshot (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE Screenshot Utility

[D] kde-base/ksplash (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE splashscreen framework (the splashscreen of KDE itself, not of individual apps)

[D] kde-base/kstart (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE: Utility to launch applications with special window properties

[D] kde-base/kstartupconfig (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE: Utility to launch applications with special window properties

[D] kde-base/kstyles (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE: A set of different KDE styles.

[D] kde-base/ksysguard (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)^t): KSysguard is a network enabled task manager and system monitor application.

[D] kde-base/ksystemlog (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)^t): KDE system log viewer

[D] kde-base/ksystraycmd (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): Ksystraycmd embeds applications given as argument into the system tray.

[D] kde-base/ktimer (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE Timer

[D] kde-base/ktimezoned (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE: Timezone daemon

[D] kde-base/ktraderclient (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): A command-line tool for querying the KDE trader system

[D] kde-base/kuiserver (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE: Progress Info UI server

[D] kde-base/kurifilter-plugins (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)^t): KDE: Plugins to manage filtering URIs.

[D] kde-base/kuser (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE application that helps you manage system users

[D] kde-base/kwallet (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE Wallet Management Tool

[D] kde-base/kwalletd (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE Password Server

[D] kde-base/kwin (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE window manager

[D] kde-base/kwrite (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE MDI editor/IDE

[D] kde-base/kwrited (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE daemon listening for wall and write messages.

[D] kde-base/libkexiv2 (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE Image Plugin Interface: an exiv2 library wrapper

[D] kde-base/libkipi (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): A library for image plugins accross KDE applications.

[D] kde-base/libkonq (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)^t): The embeddable part of konqueror

[D] kde-base/libkworkspace (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): A library for KDE desktop applications

[D] kde-base/liboxygenstyle (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): Library to support the Oxygen style in KDE

[D] kde-base/libplasmaclock (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): Libraries for KDE Plasma's clocks

[D] kde-base/libplasmagenericshell (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): Libraries for the KDE Plasma shell

[D] kde-base/libtaskmanager (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): A library that provides basic taskmanager functionality

[D] kde-base/nepomuk (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)^t): Nepomuk KDE4 client

[D] kde-base/nepomuk-core (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)^t): Nepomuk core libraries

[D] kde-base/nsplugins (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): Netscape plugins support for Konqueror.

[D] kde-base/oxygen-icons (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): Oxygen SVG icon theme.

[D] kde-base/phonon-kde (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): Phonon KDE Integration

[D] kde-base/plasma-apps (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): Additional Applets for Plasma

[D] kde-base/plasma-runtime (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): Script engine and package tool for plasma

[D] kde-base/plasma-workspace (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): Plasma: KDE desktop framework

[D] kde-base/powerdevil (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): PowerDevil is an utility for KDE4 for Laptop Powermanagement.

[D] kde-base/printer-applet (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE printer system tray utility

[D] kde-base/pykde4 (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): Python bindings for KDE4

[D] kde-base/qguiplatformplugin_kde (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): Helps integration of pure Qt applications with KDE Workspace

[D] kde-base/renamedlg-plugins (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE RenameDlg plugins

[D] kde-base/solid (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): Solid: the KDE hardware library

[D] kde-base/solid-runtime (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE SC solid runtime modules (autoeject, automounter and others)

[D] kde-base/superkaramba (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): A tool to create interactive applets for the KDE desktop.

[D] kde-base/svgpart (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): Svgpart is a kpart for viewing SVGs

[D] kde-base/sweeper (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE Privacy Settings Widget

[D] kde-base/system-config-printer-kde (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): KDE port of Red Hat's Gnome system-config-printer

[D] kde-base/systemsettings (4.9.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 4.9.3(4)): System settings utility

[D] mail-client/thunderbird-bin (17.0.2@25.01.2013 -> 10.0.11^mbs): Thunderbird Mail Client

[D] media-libs/freetype (2.4.11(2)@25.01.2013 -> 1.4_pre20080316-r2(1) 2.4.9-r1(2)): A high-quality and portable font engine

[D] media-libs/libechonest (2.0.2@25.01.2013 -> 1.2.1^t): A library for communicating with The Echo Nest

[D] media-libs/taglib (1.8-r1@24.01.2013 -> 1.7.2): A library for reading and editing audio meta data

[D] net-mail/mailbase (1.1@25.01.2013 -> 1): MTA layout package

[D] net-misc/smb4k (1.0.5(4)@30.01.2013 -> 1.0.4(4)): The advanced network neighborhood browser for KDE

[D] net-wireless/bluedevil (1.2.4(4)@30.01.2013 -> 1.2.3(4)): Bluetooth stack for KDE

[D] net-wireless/bluez (4.101-r5@30.01.2013 -> 4.99): Bluetooth Tools and System Daemons for Linux

[D] sys-apps/hwids (20130114@24.01.2013 -> 20121119): Hardware (PCI, USB, OUI, IAB) IDs databases

[D] sys-apps/kmod (12-r1@25.01.2013 -> ~12-r1^t): library and tools for managing linux kernel modules

[D] sys-apps/less (457@24.01.2013 -> 451): Excellent text file viewer

[D] sys-auth/polkit (0.110@27.01.2013 -> 0.107-r1): Policy framework for controlling privileges for system-wide services

[D] sys-fs/lvm2 (2.02.97-r1@25.01.2013 -> 2.02.88): User-land utilities for LVM2 (device-mapper) software.

[D] sys-fs/udev (197-r4@30.01.2013 -> 171-r9): Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

[D] sys-fs/udev-init-scripts (22@30.01.2013 -> ~19^t): udev startup scripts for openrc

[D] sys-fs/udisks (1.0.4-r4@25.01.2013 -> 1.0.4-r2): Daemon providing interfaces to work with storage devices

[D] sys-kernel/genkernel (3.4.45@25.01.2013 -> 3.4.24_p2): Gentoo automatic kernel building scripts

[D] sys-power/upower (0.9.19@25.01.2013 -> 0.9.18): D-Bus abstraction for enumerating power devices and querying history and statistics

[D] virtual/udev (197@30.01.2013 -> 171): Virtual to select between sys-fs/udev and sys-fs/eudev

[D] www-client/firefox-bin (17.0.2@24.01.2013 -> 10.0.11^mbs): Firefox Web Browser

147 Treffer.

```

Was entnehme ich hier als wichtige Information? Warum sind obige 147 Pakete nicht in der Datenbank?

Gruß

Ch. HanischLast edited by Hanisch on Thu Jan 31, 2013 7:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bell

 *Quote:*   

> Unpassende oder leere Einträge

 Dies bedeutet die Einstellung zieht nicht und kann entfernt oder muss angepasst werden. Es gibt kein media-sound/phonon sondern "nur" media-libs/phonon.

 *Quote:*   

> Folgende installierte Pakete sind nicht in der Datenbank:

 Dies bedeutet dass die bei Dir installierte Version des Paketes nicht mehr im Portage, oder nicht freigeschaltet ist. Wenn er ein Update vorschlägt [U] sollte man das Paket aktualisieren. Wenn er ein Downgrade [D] vorschlägt, wie bei Dir, sollte man seine package.keywords und package.unmask prüfen. 

Die Pakete die er bemängelt (nicht alle geprüft) sind jedoch stabil vorhanden. Also ergibt die Ausgabe keinen Sinn. Hast Du nach dem letzten "emerge --sync" auch ein "eix-update" ausgeführt? Kleiner Tipp: "eix-sync" macht beides in einem und gibt Dir sogar eine Ausgabe was sich im Portage getan hat.

----------

## Hanisch

 *bell wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Unpassende oder leere Einträge Dies bedeutet die Einstellung zieht nicht und kann entfernt oder muss angepasst werden. Es gibt kein media-sound/phonon sondern "nur" media-libs/phonon.

 

Habe ich geändert. Dann ist aber in http://www.gentoofreunde.org/node/51 die Angabe

 ... Folgende Einträge müssen eingetragen werden.

```
media-sound/phonon gstreamer

dev-python/PyQt4 sql webkit
```

falsch.

```
gentoo_VM ~ # eix-update

Lese Portage-Konfiguration...

Erzeuge Datenkbank (/var/cache/eix/portage.eix) ...

[0] "gentoo" /usr/portage/ (Cache: metadata-md5-or-flat)

     Lese Category 157|157 (100%) Fertig                

Maskiere Pakete...

Berechne Hash-Tabellen...

Schreibe Datenbankfile /var/cache/eix/portage.eix...

Datenbank enthält 16132 Pakete in 157 Kategorien.
```

Oder besser gleich:

```
gentoo_VM ~ # eix-sync
```

 *Quote:*   

> Folgende installierte Pakete sind nicht in der Datenbank:

  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dies bedeutet dass die bei Dir installierte Version des Paketes nicht mehr im Portage, oder nicht freigeschaltet ist. Wenn er ein Update vorschlägt [U] sollte man das Paket aktualisieren. Wenn er ein Downgrade [D] vorschlägt, wie bei Dir, sollte man seine package.keywords und package.unmask prüfen.

 

```
gentoo_VM ~ # eix-test-obsolete

Alle Einträge in /etc/portage/package.keywords passen.

Alle Einträge in /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords passen.

Alle Einträge in /etc/portage/package.mask passen.

Alle Einträge in /etc/portage/package.unmask passen.

Einträge in /etc/portage/package.use passen und sind nicht leer.

Einträge in /etc/portage/package.env passen und sind nicht leer.

Einträge in /etc/portage/package.license passen und sind nicht leer.

Einträge in /etc/portage/package.cflags passen und sind nicht leer.

Die Namen aller installierten Pakete sind in der Datenbank.

Keine   Redundanz   in    /etc/portage/package.{,accept_}keywords

Nichts Uninstalliertes in /etc/portage/package.{,accept_}keywords

Keine   Redundanz   in    /etc/portage/package.mask

Nichts Uninstalliertes in /etc/portage/package.mask

Keine   Redundanz   in    /etc/portage/package.unmask

Nichts Uninstalliertes in /etc/portage/package.unmask

Übergehe Check:  Redundanz   in    /etc/portage/package.use

Übergehe Check: Uninstalliertes in /etc/portage/package.use

Übergehe Check:  Redundanz   in    /etc/portage/package.env

Übergehe Check: Uninstalliertes in /etc/portage/package.env

Keine   Redundanz   in    /etc/portage/package.license

Nichts Uninstalliertes in /etc/portage/package.license

Übergehe Check:  Redundanz   in    /etc/portage/package.cflags

Übergehe Check: Uninstalliertes in /etc/portage/package.cflags

Folgende installierte Pakete sind nicht in der Datenbank:

[U] kde-misc/kde-gtk-config (2.1(4)@20.01.2013 -> 2.1.1(4)): KDE systemsettings kcm to set GTK application look&feel
```

Dann habe ich noch installiert (U):

```
gentoo_VM ~ # emerge -av kde-misc/kde-gtk-config
```

Jetzt ist alles Ok

.

```
gentoo_VM ~ # eix-test-obsolete

Alle Einträge in /etc/portage/package.keywords passen.

Alle Einträge in /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords passen.

Alle Einträge in /etc/portage/package.mask passen.

Alle Einträge in /etc/portage/package.unmask passen.

Einträge in /etc/portage/package.use passen und sind nicht leer.

Einträge in /etc/portage/package.env passen und sind nicht leer.

Einträge in /etc/portage/package.license passen und sind nicht leer.

Einträge in /etc/portage/package.cflags passen und sind nicht leer.

Die Namen aller installierten Pakete sind in der Datenbank.

Keine   Redundanz   in    /etc/portage/package.{,accept_}keywords

Nichts Uninstalliertes in /etc/portage/package.{,accept_}keywords

Keine   Redundanz   in    /etc/portage/package.mask

Nichts Uninstalliertes in /etc/portage/package.mask

Keine   Redundanz   in    /etc/portage/package.unmask

Nichts Uninstalliertes in /etc/portage/package.unmask

Übergehe Check:  Redundanz   in    /etc/portage/package.use

Übergehe Check: Uninstalliertes in /etc/portage/package.use

Übergehe Check:  Redundanz   in    /etc/portage/package.env

Übergehe Check: Uninstalliertes in /etc/portage/package.env

Keine   Redundanz   in    /etc/portage/package.license

Nichts Uninstalliertes in /etc/portage/package.license

Übergehe Check:  Redundanz   in    /etc/portage/package.cflags

Übergehe Check: Uninstalliertes in /etc/portage/package.cflags

Alle installierten Paketversionen sind in der Datenbank.
```

Danke!

Gruß

Ch. HanischLast edited by Hanisch on Fri Feb 01, 2013 10:02 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## bell

Eine weitere Sache: Du hast das Problem mit "emerge -av" behoben. Dadurch wurde das Paket in das World-File aufgenommen. Damit müllst Du das World-File zu, was früher oder später zu Problemen führen wird. Räume mal die Datei /var/lib/portage/world auf. Dort gehören nur die Pakete, die Du wirklich haben willst, aber nicht deren Abhängigkeiten. Uns später nutzt Du zum reinstallieren/updaten von Abhängigkeiten die Option "--oneshot" (-1 )(=eins). Also

```
emerge -va1 paket
```

----------

## Hanisch

 *bell wrote:*   

> Eine weitere Sache: Du hast das Problem mit "emerge -av" behoben. Dadurch wurde das Paket in das World-File aufgenommen. Damit müllst Du das World-File zu, was früher oder später zu Problemen führen wird. Räume mal die Datei /var/lib/portage/world auf. Dort gehören nur die Pakete, die Du wirklich haben willst, aber nicht deren Abhängigkeiten. 

 

Was kann hier aus /var/lib/portage/world weg?

```
app-admin/sudo

app-admin/syslog-ng

app-editors/vim

app-misc/mc

app-office/libreoffice-bin

app-portage/eix

app-portage/gentoolkit

app-portage/ufed

app-text/acroread

app-text/ding

dev-perl/TimeDate

dev-util/ccache

kde-base/dolphin

kde-base/gwenview

kde-base/juk

kde-base/kde-l10n

kde-base/kdeadmin-meta

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves

kde-base/kdebase-meta

kde-base/kdebase-startkde

kde-base/kdelibs

kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing

kde-base/kdeplasma-addons

kde-base/kdeutils-meta

kde-base/kdm

kde-base/kmix

kde-base/ksnapshot

kde-base/systemsettings

kde-misc/kde-gtk-config

kde-misc/krusader

mail-client/thunderbird-bin

media-libs/gst-plugins-good

media-libs/phonon-vlc

media-video/kaffeine

media-video/vlc

net-fs/samba

net-misc/dhcpcd

net-misc/ntp

net-misc/smb4k

net-print/cups

net-print/hplip

sys-apps/hwinfo

sys-apps/mlocate

sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent

sys-boot/grub

sys-devel/bc

sys-devel/gcc

sys-kernel/genkernel

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources:3.5.7

sys-libs/ncurses

sys-process/vixie-cron

virtual/jdk

www-client/firefox-bin

www-plugins/adobe-flash

x11-apps/mesa-progs

x11-base/xorg-server

x11-terms/guake
```

 *Quote:*   

> Und später nutzt Du zum reinstallieren/updaten von Abhängigkeiten die Option "--oneshot" (-1 )(=eins). Also
> 
> ```
> emerge -va1 paket
> ```
> ...

 

Also hätte ich anstelle

```
emerge -av kde-misc/kde-gtk-config
```

machen sollen:

```
emerge -va1 kde-misc/kde-gtk-config
```

Wann setzt man nun das eine und wann das andere ein?

Woran erkenne ich eine Abhängigkeit?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Hanisch

 *bell wrote:*   

>  Wenn er ein Downgrade [D] vorschlägt, wie bei Dir, sollte man seine package.keywords und package.unmask prüfen.

 

Wo finde ich package.keywords und package.unmask? Was soll ich da nachschauenen bzw. prüfen?  

 *Quote:*   

>  ... gibt Dir sogar eine Ausgabe was sich im Portage getan hat.

 

Was bedeuten denn die Zeichen am Zeilenanfang, wo kann ich da mal was nachlesen?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

